

Simulating Network Partitions on a Riak Cluster - hendzen
http://aphyr.com/posts/285-call-me-maybe-riak

======
pvnick
Does anybody actually use Riak?

Edit: That sounded mean. It wasn't meant to be.

~~~
threeseed
Yammer, Github, Braintree, Kiip are a few.

Braintree is interesting as they process credit cards for a LOT of startups
e.g. AirBnb, 37Signals, Uber, Fab, Living Social.

~~~
pvnick
Interesting, I had no idea they had such a following. Github doesn't surprise
me, they seem like the kind of company that would dabble in any technology
just for the hell of it.

------
skorgu
I was kind of surprised that this wrapped up without including Cassandra.
Excellent series regardless.

~~~
aphyr
Each of these DBs involves about 25-50 hours of research, coding,
experimentation, back-and-forth with the DB authors, and writeup. I'll do
Cassandra some day, but this is about 3 months of work as it stands. :)

~~~
skorgu
You mean the internet doesn't just magically provide me with everything I ask
for? ;)

I appreciate the work you've done here. It's also a little sad that this level
of examination is so rare.

